# Tip für Visualisierungs-PC



## dete (2 Oktober 2007)

Moin Experten,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Visualisierungs-PC, der:

- In einem Büro steht (Keine besondere Umweltbelastung)
- Möglichst zuverlässig sein soll  (Mehrere Jahre Gewährleistung) 
- Von einem Hersteller, den es nach einigen Jahren noch gibt.
-  mit einem RAID System konfektioniert ist.
- Ansonsten "normale" Ausstattung.

Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber da kommt so viel unkonkretes ...
Ich weiß nicht, ob man solche Frage überhaupt stellen darf ...
Als Antwort reicht ein Link, oder ein Stichwort.

Danke im voraus sagt
Dete


----------



## Hermann (2 Oktober 2007)

www.dell.de


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

da hat der Hermann recht  


MfG


----------



## MSB (2 Oktober 2007)

Ich denke das sowas prinzipiell von jedem Marken-Hersteller zu bekommen sein sollte.
Weitere Vorschläge:
Fujitsu-Siemens
Hewlett-Packard
Acer
IBM/Lenovo

Der Rest hängt dann nur noch davon ab, wieviel Geld du ausgeben kannst/willst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## thomass5 (2 Oktober 2007)

Kauf am besten 2 *identische*! Einer als Reserve, auf dem regelmäßig ein Image vom 1. Rechner aufgespielt wird, und so im Notfall sofort ersatz da ist ohne langwierige Konfigurationsarbeit.Nach so ca 6 Monaten ist was identisches nicht mehr zu bekommen(eigene Erfahrung).
Thomas


----------



## jabba (2 Oktober 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Kauf am besten 2 *identische*! Einer als Reserve, auf dem regelmäßig ein Image vom 1. Rechner aufgespielt wird, und so im Notfall sofort ersatz da ist ohne langwierige Konfigurationsarbeit.Nach so ca 6 Monaten ist was identisches nicht mehr zu bekommen(eigene Erfahrung).
> Thomas


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen, (ausser bei Siemens vieleicht IndustriePC)
ich hab einen Händler der gibt 60Monate Garantie, aber wenns´s das Board nicht mehr gibt, bekommt man zwar ein neues, aber wenn die CPU nicht mehr passt ist es nicht sein Problem.
Wichtig ist, wenn DU ein Raid haben willst, nimm einem vernünftigen Controller, nix mit Onboard oder so. Die Rekunstruktion bei einem neuen Board in zwei Jahren kannst Du knicken. Ein vernünftiger Raid kostet, und der rekunstruiert auch die Daten, da die Dinger in den Servern hängen schauen die Hersteller auf auf Kompatibilität . Vernünftige Hardwarehersteller wählen, nix an überkandidelter Geschwindigkeit erwarten, Kühlung, Kühlung, Kühlung , und vor allem Backup´s, das ist was ein langes Leben eines PC´s ausmacht. Wenn der z.B. in einem Büro mit Teppich steht, alle 10-12 Monate Kühler prüfen, absaugen oder austauschen.......


----------



## seeba (2 Oktober 2007)

Wir beziehen unsere Systeme von WORTMANN. Die machen das so genannte "Build-To-Order".

Ich würde dir zum Beispiel empfehlen von denen eine TERRA WORKSTATION 7500 iE6850  XPP um einen 3ware RAID Controller und eine zweite Platte erweitern zu lassen.

Liebe Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## jabba (2 Oktober 2007)

3Ware, Wortmann

100% ACK


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Oktober 2007)

Was willst Du bei einem Visualisierungs-PC mit Raid? Wegen der Geschwindigkeit? Oder sind da so wichtige Daten drauf?


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Oktober 2007)

Wir setzen wenn's drauf ankommt (also bei Nicht-Visu-PCs) gerne SCSI-Platten ein, die machen dann einen 24/7 Betrieb auch längere Zeit mit.


----------



## Hermann (2 Oktober 2007)

also wenn de was wichtiges protokollieren willst würd ich noch drucer mit endlospapier und ne externe/netzwerkfestplaatte anschliessen


----------



## jabba (2 Oktober 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wir setzen wenn's drauf ankommt (also bei Nicht-Visu-PCs) gerne SCSI-Platten ein, die machen dann einen 24/7 Betrieb auch längere Zeit mit.


 

Hallo Oberchefe,

ich stimme Dir da zu, aber mittlerweile gibt es auch SATA Platten, die diesen Anforderungen entsprechen.... Aber die gibt es nicht für 60€, die kommen dann in die Preisregion der alten SCSI Platten.

Ich bin ein ein Freund der SCSI Platten, ich hab jetzt noch einen acht Jahre alten SCSI Tower mit Platte, Brenner, Streamer mit einer PCMCIA-Karte an meinen Notebook im Einsatz.


@dete
Du siehst es gibt einiges zu beachten, die Frage stellt sich heute, ist ein Visu-PC heute in der Lage die Bedürfnisse der Anlage in sechs Jahren zu erfüllen ?. Ich würde mir mehr Gedanken um die Daten und das aufspielen auf ein neues System machen. Gibt es die Visu Software noch in sechs Jahren, welches Betriebssystem gibt es dann ?

Fragen über Fragen...

Aber wir alle hier im Forum wissen, nix ist so alt wie die Technik von gestern...


PS: Ich hab einige Kunden die vor 6-8 Jahren Ihre Daten auf Travan-Bändern gesichert haben... Super... dafür gibt es keine Geräte mehr.....


----------



## MSB (2 Oktober 2007)

@jabba
Da hier explizit das Wort Gewährleistung gefallen ist,
gehe ich eher mal von einer Anlage im öffentlichen Bereich aus,
also z.B. Kläranlage usw.

Bei vielen solchen Anlagen sind Laufzeiten > 6 Jahre durchaus keine Seltenheit,
und das im Prinzip ohne das in der Laufzeit ernsthaft was geändert würde.

Die Festplattenredundanz ist dabei meist ein Steckenpferd der Planer,
hingegen an eine vernünftige Datensicherung wird hier meistens nicht gedacht.

Realistisch denke ich fast, das du mit jeder heute käuflichen Visualisierung
in > 6 Jahren bei einem Zwangsupdate durch Rechnertod verloren haben kannst,
bzw. das nur durch Tricks, bzw. "Hintenrum" funktioniert.
Spätestens seit Vista wissen wir wieder, auf die Innovationen von Microsoft ist Verlass, das nichts mehr so ist wies mal war.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (2 Oktober 2007)

raid und visualisierung - ein praxisbericht:

anruf vom leitstand: "wir haben hier nen blauen bildschirm"
"ach, schön. blau beruhigt"
"nee, grün beruhigt"
"stimmt, bin gleich da"

fehler dedektiert, defekte platte rausgeschmissen, raid setzt kopie auf platte, innerhalb von 15 minuten läuft visu wieder ... deswegen raid ...


----------



## IBFS (3 Oktober 2007)

Ich bin für:

fünflagig ...


vierlagig schrieb:


> ... deswegen raid ...


fünf!!!




... RAID05


----------



## vierlagig (3 Oktober 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> ... RAID05



also sechs platten für ne visu findsch persönlich ja mächtig übermotorisiert


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Oktober 2007)

Ich kann dir auch Dell empfehlen. Wir haben seit Jahren Rechner von Dell im Einsatz, die neueren alle mit Raid. Sind alle im 24/7 Betrieb.
Ausfälle bis zum heutigen Tag: 1 HDD - nach 5 Jahren.
Der Vor-Ort-Service ist halt sehr praktisch, weil der Rechner direkt an seinem Standort instandgesetzt wird.


----------



## dete (4 Oktober 2007)

*Danke für die vielen konstruktiven Hinweise*

Moin Experten,

ich bin wirklich äußerst angenehm überrascht über die vielen
konstruktiven Hinweise.
Es geht hier im einen PC bei einem Kunden, der mit SATA- Festplatten
und einem RAID System läuft.
(Unsere Stärke ist mehr die Soft-, als die Hardware-deshalb meine Anfrage.
Nun meldet eine Festplatte Probleme und wir stehen vor der Frage,
was am besten zu machen ist. 
Neue Platte ?? (80GB MAXTOR... gibt es noch), 
komplett neuer PC ??, 
neues System der Datensicherung ??

Bei diesen Überlegungen sind Eure Anregungen ungeheuer hilfreich.
Nochmals vielen Dank !!!:-D
Dete


----------



## jabba (4 Oktober 2007)

Hallo dette,

bei so einem Fall bewerte ich immer den PC mit Laufzeit, Alter usw.

Bei einem System über 3Jahre empfehle ich dem Kunden meist ein neues zu nehmen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, das z.B: die zweite Platte oder das Netzteil aussteigt.
Das alte System lass ich dann als Notfallsystem beim Kunden stehen.

Bei einem 24h/7t System auch nie das schnellste nehmen, die Temperatur ist dort der größte Feind.


----------



## Martin L. (5 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wir setzen schon seit längerem IPC von Advantech Serie ARK 3380 ein.
Vorteil Voll Alugehäuse keine Lüfter und keine Festplatten, setzen spezielle 8 GB Speicherkarten ein, die auch höhere Schreib/Lesezyklen erlauben.


----------



## funkdoc (5 Oktober 2007)

ne frage...

was willst du den auf einen VISU-PC für wichtige daten sichern?

ansonsten kann ich nur empfeheln, die finger von den festplatten zu lassen.
wenns wirklich sein muss, nimmt man da zwei gleiche platten und hängt sie zu einem gespiegelten RAID-verband. geht die eine platte ein hast du auf der gespiegelten platte deine datensicherung.

aber bei einer durchschnittlichen lebensdauer einer 24/7 laufenden festplatte von 2-4 jahre ist da ganze system zu überlegen.

die sicherste lösung ist die datensicherung händisch in bestimmten zeitintervallen selbst zu tätigen.

grüsse


----------

